# [Q] [REQ] Fascinate camera



## phatmhat (Aug 12, 2011)

love the gb based roms like omfgb and jt's vanilla and of course cm7. i just dont like the aosp camera. lacks hi res wide screen for instance.

anyway...is there a way to install the stock fascinate camera app in any of these gb based roms?

thanks!


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

You need to be on a TW based ROM or it won't work. I have no idea if there are any workarounds or what would be needed to make a TW app work. You could try one of the numerous camera Apps and see if they offer those features.

It has more to do with AOSP vs TW than just gb


----------



## BakaUnchi (Aug 1, 2011)

I would be willing to donate heavily to get this done


----------



## phatmhat (Aug 12, 2011)

KeithN said:


> You need to be on a TW based ROM or it won't work. I have no idea if there are any workarounds or what would be needed to make a TW app work. You could try one of the numerous camera Apps and see if they offer those features.
> 
> It has more to do with AOSP vs TW than just gb


thanks keith. that makes sense. yes ive looked at some other cameras. theyre not too bad. bout 10 bucks.


----------



## ivorycruncher (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm using the MIUI camera apk on CM7. Not quite as many bells and whistles as the TW camera, but it's way better than the AOSP one, IMO.


----------



## NOsquid (Aug 14, 2011)

I like Camera Zoom FX, has some good UI features that are better than Samsung. Missing some Samsung options though


----------



## 87wrangler (Aug 6, 2011)

Is it possible to use the MIUI camera on VGB?


----------



## Mujibar (Aug 12, 2011)

87wrangler said:


> Is it possible to use the MIUI camera on VGB?


Don't see why not. Both ROMs use the same base. If you can use it on CM7, you should be able to use it on VGB.

Tapatalk'd


----------



## sbrissen (Jul 8, 2011)

just got the tw cam going on PoolParty (vanilla aosp) needs some work still. shouldn't take much more to get it completely working.


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

"sbrissen said:


> just got the tw cam going on PoolParty (vanilla aosp) needs some work still. shouldn't take much more to get it completely working.


Sweet. Now the only thing i'll come close to missing about TW is the alarm clock... You, sbrissen, are the man.


----------



## BakaUnchi (Aug 1, 2011)

sbrissen said:


> just got the tw cam going on PoolParty (vanilla aosp) needs some work still. shouldn't take much more to get it completely working.


omfg you are my hero 
Come see me in #samsung-fascinate for your prize!


----------



## dclutter1 (Aug 31, 2011)

This is amazing news. The stock camera is sooo lacking after using the tw one.

Sent from my Gingerbread VZW Fascinate


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

That is amazing.

Another of the very few reasons to use TW is gone.

Thanks and great job!


----------



## firedog7881 (Aug 25, 2011)

"Mellen_hed said:


> Sweet. Now the only thing i'll come close to missing about TW is the alarm clock... You, sbrissen, are the man.


Alarm Clock Xtreme Free is an awesome alarm clock. Many great features. I haven't used the stock alarm clock on TW for a very long time.


----------

